# Rate my new album! Whats wrong with different songs etc!



## Firio Zifirion (Mar 15, 2020)

So I want to improve.. And I just posted my new album on soundcloud.. 
Its called "The New Era"

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fuser-378837577%2Fsets%2Fthe-new-era-tne
If you can rate them from 1 to 10! 
Thanks!


----------



## Vamux (Mar 15, 2020)

Very beepy boopy


----------

